# No Internet :(



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Last Wednesday sometime between 4 am and 1 pm our Internet conection got cut. 
I immediatly put on my network tech hat and traced it back to the fact that the cable modem was not 
Receiving a signal from Shaw. I guy at Shaw put a rush on getting a tech out to my place
To look at it. The person in the suite next to us moved out the day before. They agreed that it 
Was probable the the tech cut my service by mistake. He said the tech would be there Thursday
Or Friday. I was home all day Thursday except for 1 hour. Guess what, while I was out I got a call 
From the office saying that the tech was there and there was a dog right where he needed to be. The 
Dog belongs to the people upstairs, between 4 adukts up there it is rare for them all to be out at the same time
I rushed home and got there within 10 mins. I saw no tech and no dog. There was a closed gate between
The very large dog house and the box I believe to be the cable box. The next appointment is for Sunday
Afternoon. Wish me luck. Until the issue is resolved we are using our Blackberrys and iphone for email
And internet. That means we can't reply to PMs until then. It was hardwork typing out this message on a 
Blackberry.



Steve


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

*No Internet  ---- Update*

Shaw phoned me today to cancel the appt. They are gonna try again tuesday.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear that... i wuz 8 years with Shaw I believe... They didnt care about losing us as a customer at all, this is why i now have Telus internet! Not telling you to switch, but I haven't experienced a problem from them for 2 years! Happy =)


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

kinda makes a person feel insignificant....


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Good news  Got internet back. The guy last week didn't notice that the splitter, was err split. In other words damaged. He put a new one on and everything works great. In the defence of the guy last week, he would have to of taken the splitter off to notice the damage

Steve


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to hear


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome Back Steve


----------

